# Where to get DIY mechanical watch making kit for beginners?



## Wils0n

I apologise if there is similar post existing, I might have missed them. Does anyone know where can I get DIY watch making kit for a beginner/entry level?

I am kind of looking into assembling/built my own mechanical watch.

Will appreciate any help. Cheers!


----------



## blubarb

Otto Frei has a wide range of tools: Omega Watch Parts, Tools, Bracelets


----------



## Wils0n

Thanks Blubarb, is there any cheaper alternative? 



blubarb said:


> Otto Frei has a wide range of tools: Omega Watch Parts, Tools, Bracelets


----------



## TixTox

I don't know if this is "cheaper", but I like what they have to offer, except for the shipping charges from Switzerland.
DIALS ZIFFERBLÄTTER, ALL CASES UNITAS 6497-98 items in SWISS-MADE-TIME store on eBay!


----------



## salayc

Wils0n said:


> Thanks Blubarb, is there any cheaper alternative?


Ofrei has a few version (as I recall) in their Timezone toolkit section.
For what you get, they're "cheap." It is also far cheaper to buy quality usable tools now rather than replacing cheap ones later.
In addition, there's a lot of work that's exponentially harder, or impossible, without quality tools.


----------



## Somewhere else

Too bad they're all sold out, but a customer of mine here in Japan did kits four different times. Ricoh--the same people that make copiers and other office equipment--used to be a watch manufacturer, and I think they may have even gotten their start that way. Rico watches can be found economically and they are not bad quality. What he did (he's a watch maker) is take apart the Ricoh watches, and then do very nicely illustrated diagrams of how to assemble them. He was standing by at the phone for help also. The kits flew out the door, and a number of people managed to actually assemble working watches.

too bad nobody has ever done this for Swiss type watches.


----------



## Magu

How about starting here How to repair a Seiko 7S26 Automatic wrist watch

You'll learn a lot and in the absence of diy kits you may feel confident enough after it to buy a case from X a movement from Y dial from Z and assemble and service it yourself


----------



## AC81

blubarb said:


> Otto Frei has a wide range of tools: Omega Watch Parts, Tools, Bracelets


They also supply the parts for the Timezone online watch school 
TimeZone Watch School Home

You can order a kit including tools, movement, case etc. Or you can just use that as a guide and buy you own from where you want.


----------



## Wils0n

Wow! Cheers! That really helps alot! Thanks! 



Magu said:


> How about starting here How to repair a Seiko 7S26 Automatic wrist watch
> 
> You'll learn a lot and in the absence of diy kits you may feel confident enough after it to buy a case from X a movement from Y dial from Z and assemble and service it yourself


----------



## Wils0n

Thanks! Will have a look.



AC81 said:


> They also supply the parts for the Timezone online watch school
> TimeZone Watch School Home
> 
> You can order a kit including tools, movement, case etc. Or you can just use that as a guide and buy you own from where you want.


----------



## xzqt

For basis kit, Dagaz sell them.


----------



## Wils0n

Thanks xzqt! I find Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. to be useful for beginners like me! Cheers! And I did like your post too! 



xzqt said:


> For basis kit, Dagaz sell them.


----------



## Okapi001

The least expensive way is to buy a cheap Chinese watch. You can get one for something like $15, including p&p. And than you can start with opening the watch, removing the movement and hands and reassembling them. Of course you will need some basic tools too (again, you can get a basic toolkit for something like $10-15.). And than you can start with dissesambling the movement. There should be some tutorials avaliable online.


----------



## emso

Okapi001 said:


> The least expensive way is to buy a cheap Chinese watch. You can get one for something like $15, including p&p. And than you can start with opening the watch, removing the movement and hands and reassembling them. Of course you will need some basic tools too (again, you can get a basic toolkit for something like $10-15.). And than you can start with dissesambling the movement. There should be some tutorials avaliable online.


You forgot to add trash bin (5$) to the needed tools, as you will need to throw the leftover parts after the dissasembly,well most of them if not all

p.s: sent from my s****y phone so sorry for typing mistakes


----------



## aratron

emso said:


> You forgot to add trash bin (5$) to the needed tools, as you will need to throw the leftover parts after the dissasembly,well most of them if not all
> 
> p.s: sent from my s****y phone so sorry for typing mistakes


We all been there I am sure. My most memorable activity in watch class is still on hands and knees looking for some darn spring that flew away


----------



## crypro

Indeed, one from Seagull and one from BJWM

ÕýÆ·seagullº£Å¸ÊÖ±í×Ô¼º¶¯ÊÖ²ð×°Ä£ÐÍ-ÌÔ±¦Íø
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...691163849&rn=97b9b2c7d09eab7e2fa3888e1023ee8e

Cheers


----------

